

Building Energy Software Tools Directory - gphil
http://apps1.eere.energy.gov/buildings/tools_directory/alpha_list.cfm

======
gphil
I was doing some research on what software currently exists in the alternative
energy and energy efficiency space and I found this resource that I thought
was worth sharing.

